# That was Wheird...



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Went fishing before work with a Top Dog Jr with the rising tide. Caught three specs 19.5-21" and there was a suprise waitng for me in one of them.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn!He was hungry!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

What is that?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have always called them Spot as far as the official/scientific name I got nuthin'. But what suprised me the most is, on top of having that spot in his gut he still went after my Top Dog???


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Pogie or menhaden


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not a men haden because menhaden have spots all the way down


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 on menhaden or bunker as i call them. If that isn't an endorsement for the lure i'm not sure what is.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Gulf coast = menhaden
East coast = pogie


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> It's not a men haden because menhaden have spots all the way down


False. It's a menhaden.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Now how can that fishie still be hungry after a fine meal...greedy! Look what that got him,.. fillet'd-gutted and et. Hehe!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> False. It's a menhaden.


it looks like a menhaden but every menhaden I've seen has a line of spots below the one big spot and I don't see them on that fish


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

he is also eaten. i'm sure that speck took a few scales off him on the short trip to his belly.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> it looks like a menhaden but every menhaden I've seen has a line of spots below the one big spot and I don't see them on that fish


Maybe partial digestion makes them fade?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah his color was a bit off. Google image result yeild pogie and menhaden cover this fish. Then I also saw pogie bass which we call hybrids.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

man he was hawngry!!!!


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

well I will tell ya a little secret that was passed down to me... female trout eating menhaden/pogies/finger mullet while they are full of roe equals trout are laying next full moon (5th of may)... pick ur time wisely but if u want to catch a once in a life time trout, it will be leading up within a few days of this full moon.female trout before spawn will likely eat mutiple big meals such as pogies becaise they know how strenious it can be on their bodies... also if u have found a hole where ur catching nothing but 18" cookey cutter male trout that are grunting like crazy, you better be beating that hole to crazy over the next week... the males are calling in the fat females to come lay in the spot they prepared for them.. u can take this advice if u want, but I will say I have consistently put 6-8#+ trout in the boat every year by finding the active male grunters..


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell, and I just thought that you were working that bait perfectly...... Thanks for that info.....


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job, seat mech! Good insight reel dedicated- duly noted


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's pretty cool!!! 100% menhaden by the way


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*pogie*

its a big pogie!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

reel_dedicated said:


> well I will tell ya a little secret that was passed down to me... female trout eating menhaden/pogies/finger mullet while they are full of roe equals trout are laying next full moon (5th of may)... pick ur time wisely but if u want to catch a once in a life time trout, it will be leading up within a few days of this full moon.female trout before spawn will likely eat mutiple big meals such as pogies becaise they know how strenious it can be on their bodies... also if u have found a hole where ur catching nothing but 18" cookey cutter male trout that are grunting like crazy, you better be beating that hole to crazy over the next week... the males are calling in the fat females to come lay in the spot they prepared for them.. u can take this advice if u want, but I will say I have consistently put 6-8#+ trout in the boat every year by finding the active male grunters..


Thanks for the tip. Makes alot of sense.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"the males are calling in the fat females to come lay in the spot they prepared for them."

"KINKY TROUT PORN"


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats awesome! Goes to show how big a bait they can eat!


----------

